# Elbbutt Wer weiss was?



## friggler (5. Dezember 2006)

Dass man in der Elbe "Butt" fangen kann dürfte bekannt sein.

Einige andere Tatsachen dazu sind dagegen wohl weniger bekannt, jedenfalls mir nicht, und Ich habe auch keine Hinweise gefunden die eine befriedigende Antwort geben.
Möglicherweise kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.

1.
Der platte Fisch soll ja genaugenommen eine Flunder sein. 
Ob Scholle, Flunder, oder Kliesche kann man ja normalerweise erfühlen (Flunder wie Schmirgelpapier ganze Oberseite rauh, Kliesche vom Kopf zum Schwanz glatt, umgekehrt rauh ohne "Höcker" am Kopf, Scholle in beide Richtungen glatt, dafür "Höcker" am Kopf). Zumindestens an der Küste ist es meist kein Problem...

Wenn man an der Küste Flundern fängt ist die gesamte Oberseite zu beiden Richtungen rauh. 
Die Flundern in der Elbe sind auf der Oberseite in beide Richtungen glatt, nur an der Seitenlinie sind sie rauh. 
Linksäugige und Rechtsäugige Exemplare kommen in der Elbe fast gleichermassen vor, an der Küste sind Linksäugige dagegen recht selten (jedenfalls bei meinen Fängen).

Sind das trotzdem die gleichen Fische?? Oder ist das eine eigene (Unter)Art?

2.
In der Elbe habe Ich (und viele Angler die Ich gefragt habe) nur weibliche Flundern gefangen-noch nie konnte mir jemand einen Milchner zeigen.

Woran liegt das?

3.
Es heisst im Sommer ziehen die Flundern auch ins Süsswasser der Flüsse. Zum Laichen wandern sie wieder ins Meer.
Schon im Frühjahr sieht man an geeigneten Stellen tausende ab Centstück grosse Flundern.

Warum fängt man im Sommer fast keine?

Sind das alles weibliche Babyflundern die sofort anfangen in die Flüsse aufzusteigen?

4.
Wenn es der gleiche Fisch wäre müsste der ja auf dem Weg in die Elbe seine rauhe Oberfläche verlieren, oder bei der Wanderung ins Salzwasser komplett rauh werden, denn an der Küste ist mir noch nie eine glatte Flunder begegnet...

???

Wenn jemand Antworten zu den Fragen hat oder Quellen kennt würde ich mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen. Oder habt Ihr gleiches/anderes beobachtet? Dann bitte auch das Posten.


Freue mich auf Antworten
Andreas


----------



## Stefan6 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

Moin #h 

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:   http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/flunder.html  #c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

zu 2.: hast du dich verswchrieben oder meinst du wirklich Scholle? Denn ich konnte in Hamburg bisher nur Flundern fangen und die waren allesamt männlich.
Auf die Augenstellung habe ich dabei nie geachtet.
Die anderen Fragen kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## friggler (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

@ Stefan6 
erstmal Danke.
Die Seite und fishbase.org, limanda usw. habe Ich schon durchforstet, auch Googel hat mir nicht weitergeholfen. Ich hab einfach keinen Hinweis gefunden warum die so verschieden sind.

@MS
Ja Du hast natürlich recht, aber Ich kanns nicht editieren...
Du hast ja auch vor kurzem in der Elbe Platten gefangen und den Vergleich zu den an der Küste, ist die die unterschidliche Struktur auch aufgefallen?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

Nabend Friggler,
geändert habe ich das aber zu deiner Frage kann ich dir echt keine Antwort gebven denn ich streichel nicht jede Flunder die ich fange.  Ich freue mich über den Fisch und dieser sich auf die Pfanne. 
Tut mir wirklich Leid aber so wissenschaftlich bin ich an die angelei noch nicht ran gegangen. #c


----------



## Waldi (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

Hallo Friggler,
ich habe schon öffters im Emdener Hafen Flundern gefangen, also rede ich eher von Emsflundern. Diese sollten sich wohl von denen in der Elbe nicht unterscheiden. Der Ostfriese bezeichnet alles was da so platt aus dem Wasser kommt als Butt. Manche schwören es wären Schollen. Es sind natürlich Flundern und ich konnte eigentlich zu den Küstenflundern keinen Unterschied erkennen. Ab und zu fängt man sogar bei uns in Papenburg eine Emsflunder (also schon ein Stück weg von der Küste) und auch diese Tiere unterscheiden sich eigentlich nicht von den Küstenflundern. Auch Hundertschaften an Miniflundern habe ich so weit oben in der Ems schon gesehen.
Wenn ich so an meine Flundernfänge denke und mal paar Bildchen betrachte, könnte ich eher auf einen Unterschied von Nord.- zu Ostseeflundern schließen. Ich glaube die Nordseeflunder ist rauer. Ein Unterschied in der Färbung ist aber immer nur auf die Lebensraumumgebung zurückzuführen. Diese Tierchen passen sich sehr schnell an.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## akira (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

War vor 2 Wochen an der Elbe.. 5 Platte gefangen 1er davon Milchner. Und rauh waren die überall. Also ein paar glatte Stellen hatten sie zwar aber das haben wir auch bei unseren Küstenfischen.


----------



## degl (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

@Friggler,

hab die Info bekommen,das die Butts zum Laichen wieder Elbabwärts ziehen und im Spätsommer zum Fressen(is wohl mehr zu holen in der Elbe)wieder aufsteigen.
Die Lütten nutzen dann auch konsequent die Tiede um wieder aufzusteigen, um wohl die ersten Lebensjahre im Süßwasser zu verbringen.
Die befruchteten Eier brauchen das Salzwasser um etwas über dem Boden zu schweben und nicht abzusinken(ähnlich dem Dorschlaich)

Jedenfalls freue ich mich darauf,nochmals einige zu fangen........
arbeite schon am nächsten Termin 

gruß degl


----------



## friggler (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

Sind ja doch recht unterschiedliche Erfahrungen...
Besten Dank für die bisherigen Posts. Bitte mehr davon.
Ich bin am 16. an der Küste, und wenn es dann mit den Platten klappt werde Ich mal ein Vergleichsfoto einstellen. 

@akira 
Du hattest Milchner und Rogner?
Wo hast Du die gefangen? 



degl schrieb:


> @Friggler,
> Die Lütten nutzen dann auch konsequent die Tiede um wieder aufzusteigen, um wohl die ersten Lebensjahre im Süßwasser zu verbringen.


Das wäre natürlich eine Erkärung wie die kleinen Centstücke die grosse Entfernung zurücklegen...




degl schrieb:


> Die befruchteten Eier brauchen das Salzwasser um etwas über dem Boden zu schweben und nicht abzusinken(ähnlich dem Dorschlaich)
> gruß degl



Super genau die Info habe Ich nirgends gefunden. #6Wusste nicht dass die Eier nach der Ablage frei schweben müssen. Salzwasser=höhere Dichte=schwebende Eier.
Wie fandest Du Fleisch und Geschmack??
Wenn Du noch einen Termin frei machen kannst, können wir -so Du magst-gerne  noch eine streng wissenschaftliche Tour starten. War eine super nette Truppe und schönes angeln.#6

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## akira (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

@ Friggler: Die habe ich im Köhlbrand gefangen..


----------



## degl (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

@Friggler,

so als grober anhalt.....der 21.12..................ich arbeite daran:q

gruß degl


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

@ degl



> hab die Info bekommen,das die Butts zum Laichen wieder Elbabwärts ziehen und im Spätsommer zum Fressen(is wohl mehr zu holen in der Elbe)wieder aufsteigen.


 
|kopfkrat So ganz richtig ist der Info nicht #d 
Denn die Platten werden im HH-Hafen und teilweise weiter Strom aufwärts, *ganzjährig* gefangen.
Es wird nur in den wärmeren Zeiten nicht gezielt darauf geangelt, weil es sich nicht wirklich lohnt.
Sogar einige Zanderjäger hatten schon das Vergnügen, auf ihren Gufi ne Platte zu erwischen....#6


----------



## Salora (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Elbbutt Wer weiss was?*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/board/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=2783


----------

